# Personal Best King Mackerel



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Caught my personal best king today off Navarre Beach. Hooked him after a long morning of peddling with nothing to show for it. On the way to the beach after I decided to call it quits, I caught a juvi king and big'un. Gave the people on the pier a funny show when I gaffed the king and the gaff slipped out of my hand...so watching a big king swim around with a 4ft gaff pointing straight up pretty funny
Both caught on a homemade king rig/blue-silver duster and ballyhoo.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice King! I hope I can get one soon.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome...they sure pull some line! Got Ur yak bloodied.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Awesome...they sure pull some line! Got Ur yak bloodied.


My poor yak stays bloody:thumbsup:


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice king dude !!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

awesome my friend.... had to be fun


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice King! Looking For some lite tackle Kings when I get down to Gulf Shores in 2 weeks!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!! Bet that was fun in a yak!!!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Big CONGRATS on the king.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice king!


----------



## charliel2 (Mar 5, 2008)

That's a good time right there, nice king.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. Filleted with my daughter and fried up a few fat chunks yesterday. So good and so much meat off this fish!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Putting on a show while yakking takes real talent. Great work.


----------

